# Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!



## Dok (12. Februar 2005)

Hier findet Ihr Livebilder vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!
***Ende***


----------



## Laksos (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*

Hochgeholt, damit es keiner übersieht!

Ist ja schon mächtig was los in der Bude, denn ich glaube nicht, dass das alles Komparsen von Jirkos Hotel sind!   
.
.


----------



## snofla (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*

ich wär so gerne dort 

hab gerade erst feierabend


----------



## Lachsy (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*

dort ist ja reges Treiben  von hier nochmal viel Spaß in Berlin

mfg LAchsy


----------



## Tiffy (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*

Jupp ganz schön was los da. Von hier aus allen viel Spaß. #h


----------



## Laksos (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*

Und wieder gucken!


----------



## Jirko (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*

...mal schnell aus´m büro hochhol... hehe


----------



## Dorschjäger (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*

Toll gemacht Doc !

Dorschjäger


----------



## Timmy (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*

Bitte Cam mal drehen..............................Wir wollen wissen was da abgeht..............

Auf jeden Fall: tolle Idee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorschjäger (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*

Bitte die Cam mal drehen, daß wir mal mehr sehen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dorschjäger


----------



## Dok (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*

Jetzt folgt die Übertragung der Tombolapreisausgabe!


----------



## rob (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*

hab auch schon gekuckt!super bild....funzt top!
ich stell mir vor,was die gerade so gewinnenlg rob


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*

Ganz schön Lustig#6 

Aber live wäre bestimmt schöner:c #q


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*

Moin Moin ,
spitze Idee Dok . So können wir daheimgebliebenen  :c  auch was sehen .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Timmy (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*

hängt die cam?trotz aktualisieren immer dasselbe bild................


----------



## Timmy (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*

sehr schade....................cam hängt noch immer.


----------



## gismowolf (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*

Hi !
Ich sehe nur Bine und Dorsch1 am rechten Bildrand!Und es bewegt sich nichts?!?


----------



## Klausi2000 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> hängt die cam?trotz aktualisieren immer dasselbe bild................


Nö, da waren alle schon am essen ... 

Bin gerade zurück aus Berlin und ziemlich geschafft (von 10-18 Uhr zusammen mit Knurri, Luzifer und ein paar Anderen den Einlass erledigt), war aber Klasse!!! #h 

Klausi


----------



## angeltreff (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*

nö hängt.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> nö hängt.


 
dito bei mir auch Leider..
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Pete (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*

kinners, das treffen ging von 10-18 uhr!!!
alles, was danach noch passierte, war internes beisammensein an anderer location...da hatte echt keiner mehr bock auf ne aufsicht eines notebooks und der cam...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*



> alles, was danach noch passierte, war internes beisammensein an anderer location...da hatte echt keiner mehr bock auf ne aufsicht eines notebooks und der cam...


Und alles muss ja auch nicht in die Öffentlichkeit)))


----------



## Raisingwulf (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*

Na Thomas,
 zum Glück hat keiner bis früh mitlaufen lassen, und zum Glück bin ich nicht der einzige der gegenchecken wollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin!*

)))


----------

